# Business Visitor Visa



## rajeshdurgesh (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,

This is Rajesh from India. Presently I am working in New Zealand (Auckland) as Project Engineer for Aircon company, now we have purchased an organization in Perth which is a Aircon company established in 1974. 

Now I have to take over the organization and finalize some upcoming contracts during my stay in perth so can you please let me know which visa should I opt for and documents needed for processing the visa.

Thanks
Rajesh


----------

